# Anyone use diatomaceous earth?



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I just started giving my dogs diatomaceous earth after thinking about it for a few months. I am interested in knowing if anyone here uses it as a daily supplement for their animals. I already give it to my Pigeons and it has done wonders for them health wise. I stopped taking it about a year ago and plan to start taking it again now that I am giving it to the dogs.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have put it in their beds and on furniture and carpet to kill fleas, but I have never been brave enough to put on them or feed to them. Are you feeding it to them for fleas or something else? I did read on the internet about people who put it on their pets, but I don't have a bad flea problem--just a few when it's really hot. I'm just curious what your reason for using it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is used as a natural wormer Tina. 
I bought some, but have yet to try it. Last time I had them tested for worms they came back clear, but if anyone shows any worms at the next count I want to try the DE and then get a second count done to see if it really works.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It is used as a natural wormer Tina.
> I bought some, but have yet to try it. Last time I had them tested for worms they came back clear, but if anyone shows any worms at the next count I want to try the DE and then get a second count done to see if it really works.


Good to know! I was only aware of its use against fleas, and understanding "how" it kills fleas made me afraid to put it on them or let them ingest it, but I know it is food grade and people ingest it so it confuses me.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am not completely convinced about how it can kill worms tbh, but a lot of people swear by it.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I have done the research and am planning to use it but havent done so yet. Just had a clear worm count come back.
It appears d.e is made of tiny crushed plankton type creatures. This acts as a sandpaper and destroys fleas on the outside and worms on the inside by scratching against them. It is so fine it doesnt harm the gut. Seems like something from a sci fi film doesnt it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

I use it both as flea prevention and dewormer in their food 
No problems


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I have never used it for fleas because I was to worried that they might inhale some of it and mess up their lungs but It has a lot of health benefits. Here is a page that talks a little about it Diatomaceous earth has many benefits.


----------

